# être fauché [comme les blés] (argot)



## hisanofrancesa25

hola, Feliz Navidad!!! Por favor, como se traduciria la expresion "je suis fauché", "estar pelado" o "no tener plata", cual seria la mas adecuada, y gracias


----------



## Mallavia

Hola!.
"_estar sin plata"_ se utiliza en Sudamérica, me atrevería a decir que sobre todo en Argentina, Chile. Desde luego no España, donde se entendería pero rápidamente sabríamos que no está escrito por un español.

En España: _"estar sin blanca", "estar sin un duro", "estar pelado"....._Tristemente, hay muchos sinónimos jeje. Si me das contexto te digo que opcion me parece mas correcta, porque muchas son coloquiales


----------



## hisanofrancesa25

Muchas gracias Mallavia,
en efecto, el contexto es coloquial, que es un dialogo entre dos personas de la clase humilde y dice: Tu veux faire des millions?  y el otro le contesta: J'aimerais bien, je suis fauché.
pues cual es la expresion, segun su oponion, que cabria mejor? y muchas gracias, otra vez.


----------



## Mallavia

Pues si fuera para España diría: _Estoy sin blanca.
_Para América, dependerá del país....De todos modos, igual algun americano del foro puede decirnos alguna expresión aceptada en todos los países....
A mi _sin plata_ me suena sólo a argentino.....


----------



## hisanofrancesa25

vale, muuuuuchas gracias Mallavia, y Feliz Navidad


----------



## swift

Hola:

Ahora que he comprendido el título y la petición original, propongo:

- estar sin plata, no tener plata. (América)
- estar limpio. (Costa Rica)
- estar más limpio de cuello de monja. (Costa Rica)
- estar sin un cinco. (Costa Rica)

Saludos,


swift


----------



## hisanofrancesa25

Vale, pues muchas gracias a ti también, Swift


----------



## swift

Hola:

En México: no tener lana.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Pohana

Bonne nuit :

  En Venezuela : estar pelando.

À +
Pohana


----------



## swift

Pohana said:


> En Venezuela : estar pelando.



Otra expresión costarricense: _estar en la lipidia._


----------



## yserien

En España, estar sin blanca, sin un centimo, en la ruina, no tener un duro.


----------



## saadia

yserien said:


> En España, estar sin blanca, sin un centimo, en la ruina, no tener un duro.



En Perú: "estar misio"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonjour,

Otra para España (no sé si en otros sitios):
- estoy a dos velas
Ver

Au recoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica también: 'estar pobre'.

¡Qué hilo éste!


----------



## jprr

estar sin un cobre (Argentine ...et peut-être autres ?)


----------



## cykoin

¡Hola!
En Argentina también se puede decir:
-Estar en Pampa y la vía
-Estar en la lona
-No tener un peso
-No tener guita 
Saludos


----------



## timoun

¿Y estar quebrado? ¿Cuando se usa? Creo que lo he oído en este sentido.


----------



## irinitha

timoun said:


> ¿Y estar quebrado? ¿Cuando se usa? Creo que lo he oído en este sentido.


 
"Estar quebrado" como: estoy quebrado, fulano está quebrado, etc. es no tener plata/dinero. 
Se usa en el mismo contexto coloquial que, por ejemplo: "no tengo un mango". Es de uso muy frecuente, por lo menos, en la ciudad y en la pcia. de Buenos Aires. Igual, cualquier argentino te lo entiende, aunque haya otra expresion más usada en su ciudad.


----------



## hidran

En Cuba:
 Estar sin plata: Santiago y Guantánamo solamente
Estar palma'o : toda Cuba
Estar bruja: Toda Cuba pero informal.
No tener ni dónde caerse muerto
Estar sin un quilo,
Estar arranca'o


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Estar sin un mango.
Estar seco.
Estar acostado.


----------



## GURB

Otras más que expresan la misma realidad pero en registros distintos:
No tener donde caerse muerto
Estar a la cuarta pregunta
Estar más pelao que una rata.


----------

